# Caption Contest! *ends Feb.15*



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

Ok so I had this idea for a contest, I hope there wasen't one all ready like it. Anyway,

~For this contest you must enter your picture and then put a caption under the picture that matches the expression of the horse, or what it is doing.

Rules:

One picture per person.
One caption per person
CAN be edited.
Have fun!


----------



## OdinsOwn (Dec 30, 2009)

So many hats.......... so little time!


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

Haha thats cute!


----------



## OdinsOwn (Dec 30, 2009)

He's scared of his own shadow but will walk around with plants stuck on his head... I don't even know where he dug it up from cause there was nowhere in the field that it appeared to have come from....


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

CRAP!! now what?


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

"Mwahahaha, my evil plan has worked"

Not as good as the other two..


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Thtuck? Thtuck...THTUCK!!!THTUCK!!!!


----------



## OdinsOwn (Dec 30, 2009)

Thats a great one!


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

Don't you _DARE _take a picture!


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

HAHA these are all great...Roperchick your picture didn't show up


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

Sorry, ended up doubling.


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

Domino13011 said:


> HAHA these are all great...Roperchick your picture didn't show up


I can see it just fine


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

Oh wait. It shows up on my laptop. Thats weird, oh well. Haha


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

*I won a Math Debate!*


----------



## Draftgirl17 (Dec 26, 2009)

Justdressageit yours is AMAZING! Nice A Christmas Story reference!!! I seriously burst out laughing after i read that : P


----------



## Kashmere (Nov 30, 2009)

MIEventer.. is your horse peeing in that barrel?? Or just leaning on it? :mrgreen:


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

He's ah.........leaning......on it.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Draftgirl17 said:


> Justdressageit yours is AMAZING! Nice A Christmas Story reference!!! I seriously burst out laughing after i read that : P


 Thank you!! It's my favorite Christmas movie


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

"Your turn!"

(That's a lunge whip, if you can't tell, haha.)


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

*"For your information, my Vet says gaining weight for the baby IS ok."*


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

If you tilt that jar a LITTLE more I won't need hands!


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

Hey humun. I dun like that camera...im'a glare at you, k?


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

Gimme that mint girl!!
(he looks kinda vicious in this picture. but he definitely is not!)


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

Haha. Keep them coming guys!


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)




----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Do you guys not get what Nelson is doing?


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

^ Humping the rain barrel?

Cloud's Mystique your's was hilarious!! Too funny! And I'm SURE that's what he was thinking, lol!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

YES! I didn't think people got what was going on, and my caption to go with it.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Sunny06 said:


> Cloud's Mystique your's was hilarious!! Too funny! And I'm SURE that's what he was thinking, lol!


Haha, thanks ; )




MIEventer said:


> YES! I didn't think people got what was going on, and my caption to go with it.


I got it, haha. It's hilarious!



JDI - I love yours!


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

Hmm, I wonder whats back here.........


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

I said I wanted a_ SNAFFLE_ mouthpiece. Not a CURB mouthpiece! Now get this thing off me before I buck this kid off... Yeah, you. Hop to it. Don't you give me that finger!


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

3?!?! Seriously, do I look like a pack mule?


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Get that camara out of my face before I eat it... Oh yeah, I will...


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Eh you... Get that camera out of ma face... *Freakin paparazzi...*


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

"Get that thing out of my face or I will never speak to you again."


----------



## XxemmafuriaxX (Jan 4, 2010)

sshhhhh *whispers* i think i can hear a horse eatin monster :shock: (i acidently step on a twig) RUUUUUUUNNNN!!!!!!!


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

Haha BUMP...


----------



## jiblethead (Dec 14, 2009)

*Havana*

Oh my god! Th, th, tha, that pine tree! It's green and oddly shaped! Now I have to run for 20 minutes, then eat for 5 minutes, and freak out again and repeat. It's how I stay fit... (I know it's horrible but my creativeness is far away at the moment :/)


----------



## SydLovesJackers (Jan 18, 2010)

cloudsmystique& irydehorses4lyfe

Are my favorites !


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

Wait you have to get my good side..


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

mmmmmm........Apple blossom?


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

" Wait is that a carrot, mommy you got me a carrot! *crunch* ewww that.... wasn't a carrot was it? gahh"


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

Cézar had always wondered what it was about his appearance that made all the stallions instantly realize he was a gelding.


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

2 more days! Hurry


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

CLOSED! 

1-OdinsOwn
2-CloudsMystique
3-Roperchick 
4-Lonestar22


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

YAY!! I'm excited.


----------



## OdinsOwn (Dec 30, 2009)

Yay thanks


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

YAY! thanks


----------

